# Photos Rehab?



## Buffy7 (Jan 8, 2013)

Hey everybody!
Where can I buy a photo album in Rehab? Do they sell things like that here? There's a lot of 'junk/novelty' stores in Mall 1..haven't seen a photo-album yet though


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Yes photo albums are easily found here.. even in the supermarkets. Try the photo studios .


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

I'm sure I've seen photo albums in Metro. Also, there's a Fuji shop in the market area, they must have that kind of stuff.


----------



## Buffy7 (Jan 8, 2013)

Thanks for the responses! I'll check that out today. Crazy weather out here!


----------

